# Dedicated Server drops a lot of connections

## Emmeran

Hi,

I'm running gentoo on a dedicated server in the hetzner.de facilities. On my servers there're many things running, apache, pureftpd etc. and also several host bots for a project of mine. (GHost++, codelain.com, Warcraft3 host bot)

My problem is that I sometimes get loads of ECONNRESET or other kinds of disconnections to may peers at the same time. It's really annoying since those connections need to be active for ~1hr to fniish a full Wc3 game. Sometimes up to 7 of 10 players from the same game disconnect, but also players from different games, even different processes.

The host bot itself is tested and widely used, so it should not be the cause.

Does anyone have ideas what could cause this or how to analyse it and find out?

Thanks for any help,

Emmeran

----------

## urmel

 *Emmeran wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have ideas what could cause this or how to analyse it and find out?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> ...

 

It sounds like only your wc3 server connections are dropped. ? If so I suggest you 

check google or the developers forums for an start on debugging.

bbye Urmel

----------

## Emmeran

It's not only the wc3 server, which is partly developed by myself.

Also all other connections drop, e.g. my ssh consoles frequently give me a broken pipe.

In syslog there're a lot of Treason uncloaked / unexpectedly shrunk window messages (kernel version 2.6.32-r1), but they don't seem to be related to the problem, since they happened at another time.

I also rebooted the server a few times in the last days which didn't help at all.

This problem exists since quite a long time for me, but I just noticed it since I never had many users on the server until now.

----------

## Emmeran

Some hardware information:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:DB:F9:69:BE 

          inet addr:78.46.39.203  Bcast:78.46.39.223  Mask:255.255.255.224

          inet6 addr: fe80::219:dbff:fef9:69bb/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9789367 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13840265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2453467248 (2339.8 Mb)  TX bytes:6874666932 (6556.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:25 Base address:0x4000 

```

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
```

----------

## Emmeran

*bump*

----------

